# Man vs Machine Dovetails - Video



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

Here is a very interesting & educational video...

http://www.woodmagazine.com/wood/fi...yer&temp=yes&bcpid=979295690&bclid=1339217280

Hope you like it like I did.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Joe

That is a great comparison video. It showed the major differences in set ups. What was emphasized is the marking techniques for what goes where, and the use of knife marking. Having to rush can lead to making a mistake, but, when the rent is due...


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

I watched that also and it was a great video. The machine was truly faster - but as was stated, if you want the project to be your own and have your personal touch - do all the work yourself.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Agree with all of the above, but sure is a great plug for the leigh jig.
When time is money then there is only one way to go. use a jig for your paying customers and hand cut for yourself.

By the way, loved the tenon saw. What is it?
johnep


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

johnep said:


> Agree with all of the above, but sure is a great plug for the leigh jig.
> When time is money then there is only one way to go. use a jig for your paying customers and hand cut for yourself.
> 
> By the way, loved the tenon saw. What is it?
> johnep


John, if your customer wanted handcut DT's you would do it... correct?  :thumbsup: :laughing:


----------

